# Fear of death/universe/unknown



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm not really affraid of death itself, I'm more affraid of what comes after. I'm affraid to even think that theres a possibility that the world/universe that I know will stop existing someday and I just can't accept that for some reason.. I feel like everything I always knew is just gone, and it will be completely gone whenever I die because the universe will end up disappearing.. probably doesn't make sense to some, but thats perfectly normal as anxiety induces senseless fears on people, and this might also be due to my intense depersonalization/derealization, which kinda causes me the need to know everything and fear the unknown. I used to question myself about everything, but the thoughts get 2/3x scarier when it's about what happens after death... Anyone else here feeling like this? Anyone with coping techniques for this? Would be really appreciated as I'm more than terryfied at the moment.


----------



## sirreal (Mar 20, 2010)

ThisCantBeHappening said:


> I'm not really affraid of death itself, I'm more affraid of what comes after. I'm affraid to even think that theres a possibility that the world/universe that I know will stop existing someday and I just can't accept that for some reason.. I feel like everything I always knew is just gone, and it will be completely gone whenever I die because the universe will end up disappearing.. probably doesn't make sense to some, but thats perfectly normal as anxiety induces senseless fears on people, and this might also be due to my intense depersonalization/derealization, which kinda causes me the need to know everything and fear the unknown. I used to question myself about everything, but the thoughts get 2/3x scarier when it's about what happens after death... Anyone else here feeling like this? Anyone with coping techniques for this? Would be really appreciated as I'm more than terryfied at the moment.


It is a very natural feeling to fear the unknown, it's pure instinct. I used to be much more fearful of death than I am today. I recommend doing some research on near-death experiences. There are many reports of very similar findings. Most of these experiences tend to be extremely positive, with overwhelming felling of peace and love. Many people also report a feeling of being welcomed home. It is common for people to feel this is the true state of consciousness. Something i find very interesting is there are many NDE reports where people recall things that were said and done at the time of, or after their death. These reports have even been validated by doctors and other people that were present.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

sirreal said:


> It is a very natural feeling to fear the unknown, it's pure instinct. I used to be much more fearful of death than I am today. I recommend doing some research on near-death experiences. There are many reports of very similar findings. Most of these experiences tend to be extremely positive, with overwhelming felling of peace and love. Many people also report a feeling of being welcomed home. It is common for people to feel this is the true state of consciousness. Something i find very interesting is there are many NDE reports where people recall things that were said and done at the time of, or after their death. These reports have even been validated by doctors and other people that were present.


Thanks a lot for the reply, I actually feel like 70% better whenever I can relate my symptoms to other people's symptoms, and for knowing that it is "normal" to feel this way, I just got so angry and terryfied at the same time because I kinda stopped using the internet for a while (probably ever since my last post in this forum) so that I could try and recover from DP, but it just doesn't work like that I guess.. so in this moment of despair, these forums are just what I need (and probably everyone else) to feel better









And again, everyone feel free to reply if you feel this way and want to let it all out, I'll be thankful


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

My health teacher in high school said that birth is the most trauamatic experience that we go through (and rightfully so. Our skulls actually collapse to be passed through the birth canal) and that death is the most relaxing. I can relate with your fear though. I too thought for a long time that there was nothing after life. Actually it used to haunt me. I couldn't stop thinking about it as a teenager. I thought that when you died there was just blackness and that caused me massive anxiety. I eventually became a Christian and I now believe that there is something beautiful and wonderful after death. That we get to live in a city where we all have mansions and things like fear, pain, sadness, anxiety, death no longer exist. I believe it is better than Disneyland, our favorite ice cream, a tropical vacation, and all of the money in the world combined.

My mother in law is an Athiest and even she has come up with some vision of the after life. She once told me that she thinks its ok to die. That there is something good after.

Have you ever seen that one Movie with Robbin Williams where he dies in a car wreck and his heaven is his favorite painting? Maybe its something like that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

That movie is called "What Dreams May Come"

And I used to be an Atheist before Depersonalization, I was raised that way. I used to think of thoughts like this one. Actually exactly this I thought about, after death there would be nothing/blackness and that would make me feel so scared even to live. But I believe in Reincarnation now.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

sirreal said:


> It is a very natural feeling to fear the unknown, it's pure instinct. I used to be much more fearful of death than I am today. I recommend doing some research on near-death experiences. There are many reports of very similar findings. Most of these experiences tend to be extremely positive, with overwhelming felling of peace and love. Many people also report a feeling of being welcomed home. It is common for people to feel this is the true state of consciousness. Something i find very interesting is there are many NDE reports where people recall things that were said and done at the time of, or after their death. These reports have even been validated by doctors and other people that were present.


two thumbs up


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies so far. Well, personally I don't think that one has to believe in something to leave in peace, as long as his mind is occupied with good thoughts, and as long as he stays busy with something, unlike me, constantly thinking negative and staying home the whole day.. I used to think this was wonderful, that we had no idea of what happened after death, but something wonderful has turned into an evil force inside me, that will eventually be gone whenever I get the strenght to fight for my life (whatever that is) and stop thinking and thinking the whole day and night









As you may have noticed, this was sort of a positive reply, which is due to my state (happy at the moment) , now at this precise moment I ain't fearing any of that because I'm not even thinking about it, I mean, if I do think about it I'll get scared, but I can stop thinking about it easily when I'm not sad and anxious


----------



## guest1234 (Mar 23, 2010)

Feeling fear for things that aren't scary when you're not DP is pretty normal as far as DP goes.

I can 100% guarantee that on recovery you don't feel that fear anymore. It's just that when DP you have this excess fear etc that has nowhere to go as there is no visible 'threat' as such and so the fear gets projected onto your surroundings, yourself etc.

It does pass, I promise you I felt all these fears for 4 years and now I am just like 'so what?!'


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

guest1234 said:


> Feeling fear for things that aren't scary when you're not DP is pretty normal as far as DP goes.
> 
> I can 100% guarantee that on recovery you don't feel that fear anymore. It's just that when DP you have this excess fear etc that has nowhere to go as there is no visible 'threat' as such and so the fear gets projected onto your surroundings, yourself etc.
> 
> It does pass, I promise you I felt all these fears for 4 years and now I am just like 'so what?!'


Thanks for the positive reply, really helps at this precise moment since at night I always get 3x stronger symptoms


----------



## Da Vinci (Apr 8, 2010)

ThisCantBeHappening said:


> Thanks for the positive reply, really helps at this precise moment since at night I always get 3x stronger symptoms


The majority of these thoughts occur at night. Since you are in a state of relaxation and you're not exactly being distracted; your thoughts become amplified.

Everyone has different beliefs. Being a Roman Catholic I believe in life after death.. Don't fear death my friend, it's part of life. I am not about to give anyone a lecture about Religion but if you find God you'll be comforted to believe that there is more out there than the short period of time that we are on this Earth.

It's a Miracle that we are here in the first place. Enjoy your time here and live your life to the fullest.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Da Vinci said:


> The majority of these thoughts occur at night. Since you are in a state of relaxation and you're not exactly being distracted; your thoughts become amplified.
> 
> Everyone has different beliefs. Being a Roman Catholic I believe in life after death.. Don't fear death my friend, it's part of life. I am not about to give anyone a lecture about Religion but if you find God you'll be comforted to believe that there is more out there than the short period of time that we are on this Earth.
> 
> It's a Miracle that we are here in the first place. Enjoy your time here and live your life to the fullest.


To be honest, I'm an atheist involuntarily, since at the moment I envy people with beliefs, as they have something to support them. Everyone around me (almost everyone) believes in god and in "something" after life, but obviously they aren't obsessed with it, as they have busy lifes and they don't really suffer from this little (huge) thing called DP


----------



## Da Vinci (Apr 8, 2010)

ThisCantBeHappening said:


> To be honest, I'm an atheist involuntarily, since at the moment I envy people with beliefs, as they have something to support them. Everyone around me (almost everyone) believes in god and in "something" after life, but obviously they aren't obsessed with it, as they have busy lifes and they don't really suffer from this little (huge) thing called DP


If you're an atheist then you could adopt the mentality " I've only got one shot, let's make the best of it". Not to say people who believe in a higher power shouldn't. I think whatever your faith is, everyone should be reminded how precious really is. To let our minds hold us back from enjoying life is just a waste.

If you think about it, it's kind of pointless to consume our minds with something no one will ever understand. Part of being human is to ask such questions, where as other species don't have the mental capacity to. We have to accept it and not let it hinder our quality of life.

Sincerely,

Dr.Phil


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Da Vinci said:


> If you're an atheist then you could adopt the mentality " I've only got one shot, let's make the best of it". Not to say people who believe in a higher power shouldn't. I think whatever your faith is, everyone should be reminded how precious really is. To let our minds hold us back from enjoying life is just a waste.
> 
> If you think about it, it's kind of pointless to consume our minds with something no one will ever understand. Part of being human is to ask such questions, where as other species don't have the mental capacity to. We have to accept it and not let it hinder our quality of life.
> 
> ...


Yep, I totally agree with that, it's just harder to keep myself away from those thoughts.. They'll probably be gone as soon as I take care of DP/Anxiety, and then I probably couldn't care less about that kind of stuff that I haven't reached that checkpoint yet


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm also getting something really weird, which is some sort of anxiety relief "timings". I used to get more anxious at night only, the day used to be pretty fine, now I get anxiety the whole day, except in the afternoon for about half an hour where I get very happy and I feel like jumping around and doing everything, after that (close to dinner time) I get back to my depressive/obsessive state, which of I get a small relief around 10PM, then I get high/low anxiety depending on what I do until I go to bed and when I go to bed I feel very anxious and depressive... anyone else experiencing these "perfect timings" ?


----------

